# seagull natural elements



## rjcooke (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi does anyone know of a video with a seagull natural elements being played. I'm thinking of buying online but would like to see one being played first thanks


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi. Did you buy one? I have a Cherry Cedar Dread coming on the 4th of April. I am looking forward to it. I suspect it may have a Original S6 tone and that will be sweet.


----------



## rjcooke (Jan 18, 2012)

No I could not bring myself to buy a guitar i had not held but they are in some Ontario stores now I will be looking at one this weekend in Bellville.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi I got a Natural Elements Cedar Top, Wild Cherry full dread. WOW! I am impressed so far... Nice Guitar and very much like the original S6 in tone. Beautifully balanced and aesthetically very nice. I love the raw look and the open tuners are kind of cool. I was a little concerned about the B-Band system but it is fine. I also got a Maritime SWS HG. Total eye candy and Holy crumoley I would put it up against anything in the 1k to 2k price range. I am pleased with both of these guitars and they are different enough that both are sharing my time. I suppose I could have gone to a more prestigious manufacturer but Seagull has won me over completely and being Canadian made is no brainer. Both were purchased on line from ACEMATE in Vancouver and I cant say enough about the service. I got a little concerned, actually a lot concerned when i was stopping in at my local dealer and the same guitars were still there with the same rusty strings and finger prints.


----------

